# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Cool new blue millipede......

## 4theSNAKElady

I kept eyeing this one for quite awhile in my local Petco the whole month of December. Now, it's been my experience when you see something this special, your aren't likely to come across it again. So, I was elated to find her still there this past week. I haven't come up with a name for her yet (any suggestions???) and the tag on her cage was labeled Vietnamese millipede....gonna have to research that a bit. But, these pics just don't do this li'l gem any justice.....blue with red highlights and a "rainbowish" sheen, never seen anything like it!


..the "butt thorn" is pretty cool too, but it's just for show.. :Wink: 

..you can really see her blue color in this shot....
I think this little girl was quite a find.

----------


## ZEKESMOM

That is really cool looking ! Looks like and alien :Surprised:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Very nice find. Love that color. :Smile:   Do they get near as big as the african variety?

----------


## basuca

what do does things eat

----------


## Amy05

how cool looking! I used to have a giant african millipede. cool little things  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Actually, I'm still researching this one, but I'm pretty sure they don't get as big as the giant African Blacks-theyre the biggest! Basuca, these guys are vegetarians.mostly they prefer leafy greens, but will partake in other veggies and friuts. My African Black likes squash,apples, tomatoes,spinach,parsley,grapes, and loooooves chick peas (weird huh?) I have tried different things with her, and she does have her faves. For some weird reason though, she HATES carrots. Won't touch em.

----------


## ErikH

Wow, that is really neat looking.  I don't think I have ever seen any but the giant African variety.

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Alas! I have found it!! After searching on the vast web, I have found it at last!!!! None other than the Vietnamese Rainbow Millipede, or _Aulacobolus rubropunctatus_. Apparently it only gets about 4-5 inches, and os more difficult to keep than African Giant Blacks.

----------


## Schlyne

Great looking pede!  I'm amazed that you managed to find out the information on it, there are so many millipedes out there, it's pretty hard to track them down.

----------

